# Earning a degree



## hagan_91 (30 Aug 2012)

I wasn't sure where to put this, sorry if its in the wrong forum.  I was wondering if its possible to complete a degree online while your in the army?  If so will the army pay for it?  I want to earn a history degree while serving. If anyone can shed light on this for me it would be appreciated.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dapaterson (30 Aug 2012)

The Forces have a number of methods to support members pursuing education on their own time.  Programs can change, so the best advice is to consult with the Personnel Selection Officer at your current posting for details on what support is available.

For example, some training has been recognized by different academic institutions and they will grant credit; there are programs that reimburse varying amounts for tuition and books for courses you successfully complete... all these details can be provided by your friendly neighbourhood PSO.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (31 Aug 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The Forces have a number of methods to support members pursuing education on their own time.  Programs can change, so the best advice is to consult with the Personnel Selection Officer at your current posting for details on what support is available.
> 
> For example, some training has been recognized by different academic institutions and they will grant credit; there are programs that reimburse varying amounts for tuition and books for courses you successfully complete... all these details can be provided by your friendly neighbourhood PSO.


+1 to that.  A stepping stone to get your feet wet would be to apply for the OPME (Officer Professional Military Education) courses available through RMC.  These are free for military personnel to complete and for 4 of the 6 courses you can request equivilency for courses that RMC offers (i.e. The OPME HIE208-Canadian Military History: A Study in War and Military History, 1867 to the Present is identical to the University Undergrad Continuing Studies course that shares the same course code and name).  As well both Niagara College and Algonquin College offer a 2 year (full-time) College program called Military Arts and Science Program.  

There's a lot available out there.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2012)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> +1 to that.  A stepping stone to get your feet wet would be to apply for the OPME (Officer Professional Military Education) courses available through RMC.



Except for the fact that the OPME program is being discontinued in the very near future and that it's replacement will not be open to NCMs.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (31 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Except for the fact that the OPME program is being discontinued in the very near future and that it's replacement will not be open to NCMs.


Really?  That's a shame.  Good thing I'm completing 2 out of my last 3 OPME's this Fall.  What's the skinny on the replacement OPME program?


----------

